
M Now Offers Suggestions to Make Your Messenger Experience More Delightful - gerosan
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/04/m-now-offers-suggestions-to-make-your-messenger-experience-more-useful-seamless-and-delightful/
======
codr4life
Fourth story down starts with 'Fuck you and die', pretty much sums it up for
me. Facebook is the past, most people just haven't noticed yet.

